# Any Red row home owners Northwest?



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a new red row home from the heritage range and have been in the house for 12 months now. I want to know what other home owners think of the builder of the house and the experience of customer service. It was hard work for me to try and get my snag list completed. The site manage was a nightmare to get hold of and the site manager changed 3 times! When I rang customer services to get my snag list completed, they just referred me back to customer services. They only jumped on the case when I rang every week and complained. The only thing I have left on my snag list is my En-suite. It wasn't put in properly and leaks. This should be done in the New Year. Hopefully no more problems. I'm really interested to fine other peoples experience because someone on the site I live on has started a private Facebook group for our site and it has turned into 'who has the most shock snag' here is two pictures posted in the last couple of days

These only moved in, in August










Apparently the site manager thinks there is nothing wrong with this and it is part of the style of the house


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

o my word, we looked at red row thought they were one of the better builders, thats a pee take though, tiles can be sorted, 2nd picture everything is wrong layout, fit, surface etc...


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I know! That's one of the reasons we bought a red row home, good builder! I guess not!


----------

